
Covid-19 still has the same exponential growth despite France mass quarantine - hartator
https://medium.com/@hartator/covid-19-still-has-the-same-exponential-growth-despite-france-strict-mass-quarantine-115c751dc9bc
======
mpweiher
Hmm...ourworldindata shows the doubling time as having increased to 10 days in
France, new cases declining and the curve flattening, so not sure where this
person is getting their data and/or analysis, but it seems clearly wrong.

[https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus](https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus)

~~~
elboulangero
The article just counts the total number of cases, without mentioning the
number of tests, right?

Say on day one you test 10 persons and get 1 positive. Then on day two you
tests 100 persons and get 10 positive.

You can say it's 10% positive in both cases: the virus doesn't spread. Or you
can say the number of positive was multiplied by 10 in only one day: wow,
"exponential growth", the number of positive cases is "soaring".

So, yeah, like most of the mainstream coverage around covid, it's just BS. Put
the highest numbers along with a few dramatic words in the headline, and
you're done, you wrote an article. Just fill the article with whatever, who
cares.

